

Blue Screen of Death Prank - avgarrison
http://andrewgarrison.com/games/deflection3
Just click play and wait for the big surprise. Send this to your friends and coworkers to freak them out.
======
brk
Dude. You submitted the wrong link off your own site???

<http://andrewgarrison.com/games/ultimategoat/>

~~~
avgarrison
Did you try clicking play on Deflection 3? If not, try it....

~~~
brk
Heh, good one.

------
kierank
The "Press Esc to exit" message doesn't really give much away.

